# GPU-Z problems with NV GT630M



## silentbogo (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm having some problems with GPU-Z on my laptop.
First problem - jumpy sensor readings.
It shows the data for about 1 second, then it goes blank for 5-6 secs.

 
Second problem is on the main tab of the program.
No gpu/vram speed info, and the Bus Interface is jumping between PCI Express and PCI-E 2.0 x16.
Also shows no CUDA support.


----------



## Funkeke (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm have a same problem


----------



## zsolt_93 (Sep 21, 2014)

It is most likely the nvidia optimus technology messing up those readings.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 21, 2014)

zsolt_93 said:


> It is most likely the nvidia optimus technology messing up those readings.


I think so too. Can you disable Optimus to test if that solves the problem?


----------



## Funkeke (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't have optimus technology... But when starting a game or program, the sensors and features of gpu-z works perfect

Lenovo G400s
i3 3110M 2.40 GHz
4 GB RAM 1600 MHz
INTEL HD 4000
and NVIDIA 720M GT 2GB


----------



## Funkeke (Sep 22, 2014)

Active and inactive... Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 22, 2014)

What is there to fix? When the NVIDIA GPU isn't being used, it gets put in a sleep state by the driver until it's needed again, and there's no reason to monitor it in this state. Your Intel HD graphics on your CPU run 100% of the time and is connected to the display outputs, and the NVIDIA card (when it's actually running) uses some "driver-fu" to get its framebuffer over to the Intel chip and display it. This is how most Intel/NVIDIA laptops are set up today, and if the display outputs were actually connected to the NVIDIA chip, it wouldn't be able to turn off at all and the Intel integrated graphics would serve zero purpose.


----------



## Funkeke (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks...

Greetings from Chile


----------

